# Just a lazy day with my hublot ;)



## snkpkp (Feb 18, 2012)

You can see I was bored lol


----------



## snkpkp (Feb 18, 2012)

Yaaawn ! Like it hate it ? Comment guys , IWC fellas are more active haha


----------



## Mr.Kane (Mar 6, 2012)

snkpkp said:


> View attachment 712539
> View attachment 712540
> 
> 
> Yaaawn ! Like it hate it ? Comment guys , IWC fellas are more active haha


Hublots get no love here.... But that thing is a piece of art!


----------



## snkpkp (Feb 18, 2012)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

That timepiece is way to big for you mate... the lugs are overhanging your wrist.


----------



## snkpkp (Feb 18, 2012)

seoulseeker said:


> That timepiece is way to big for you mate... the lugs are overhanging your wrist.


Yeah but i think the angle makes it look worse , perfect fit for me is my IWC3777 43mm in my 7.3 inch wrist


----------



## brucewonder (Feb 20, 2010)

beautiful watch


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

snkpkp said:


> Yaaawn ! Like it hate it ? Comment guys , IWC fellas are more active haha


/kneeslaplaugh, not bad not bad *winkslyly* Its cause ure not posting on the "right forums" ;P
( Hublot on WUS has never really gotten much steam yet dont wanna go mentioning other forums)
Keep enjoyin that Aero!


----------



## Crown and Caliber (Jan 12, 2012)

I love Hublot. Their designs are some of my favorite in the luxury watch world, although their see-through faces do look very busy - I'd actually cover up a bit more of the movement. That being said, I think it's nice to see the movement, since it's what makes the watch so special. And even though I think they look busy, the hour markers make the watch easy to read.

What kind of Hublot is that? The casing is so cool!


----------



## snkpkp (Feb 18, 2012)

Crown and Caliber said:


> I love Hublot. Their designs are some of my favorite in the luxury watch world, although their see-through faces do look very busy - I'd actually cover up a bit more of the movement. That being said, I think it's nice to see the movement, since it's what makes the watch so special. And even though I think they look busy, the hour markers make the watch easy to read.
> 
> What kind of Hublot is that? The casing is so cool!


Thanks it's a HUBLOT AERO BANG BLACK MAGIC CHRONO


----------



## WatchFan56 (Jul 2, 2008)

nice


----------



## ToExist (Nov 9, 2012)

Mr.Kane said:


> Hublots get no love here.... But that thing is a piece of art!


One sexy watch.


----------

